# Hooray! I'm rich (second period of apprenticeship)



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Sounds good! :thumbsup:


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

Maybe I will buy a set of tabs for my NEC !!!


----------



## Jeff000 (Jun 18, 2008)

Congrats. 
But is the pay that low for electricians throughout the states? 

Up here a first year makes 50% of JM, and every year you get 10% more. 
JM is $35.50 where I work, which is about 50 cents above average.
Not trying to be a ****, I bet the cost of living is less there then here and thats the reason for the difference, just hard for me to think that a second year electrician can make that little. But then again I even fast food pays 12+/hr here.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

I believe it is different throughout the US. Even in New York state, where I live, the wages are significantly higher close to New York City, where I believe everything is higher.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Yikes.

I was making 12.00 after the first 3 months of work.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

Jeff000 said:


> Congrats.
> But is the pay that low for electricians throughout the states?
> 
> Up here a first year makes 50% of JM, and every year you get 10% more.
> ...


Just for clarification: 5 year apprenticeship, 10 periods of 6 months.
I am in second period, so still in first year. In second year I will be at 55% and 60%. (60% at 18 months). Still, starting out at $9.80 is a killer, especially for a guy in his 30s, married, one kid, another on the way, house, all the usual bills. And what is federal Minimum Wage? $7.75? Wow, I can't imagine working for that, but $9.80 is pretty close.
Are rates near big cities generally higher than in mostly rural/small city areas?
Is it pretty much the same in Canada as in the US?


----------



## Jeff000 (Jun 18, 2008)

BP_redbear said:


> Just for clarification: 5 year apprenticeship, 10 periods of 6 months.
> I am in second period, so still in first year. In second year I will be at 55% and 60%. (60% at 18 months). Still, starting out at $9.80 is a killer, especially for a guy in his 30s, married, one kid, another on the way, house, all the usual bills. And what is federal Minimum Wage? $7.75? Wow, I can't imagine working for that, but $9.80 is pretty close.
> Are rates near big cities generally higher than in mostly rural/small city areas?
> Is it pretty much the same in Canada as in the US?


Min wage here is 8.40/hr

Its actually higher in small towns. Most all jobs that are bigger then single family or fourplex in small towns are done by companies in big cities and they just pay out of town pay, which for the company I work for is 15% more, plus LOA (live out allowance) and I think thats 110 a day now, and thats tax free. 
Around here anywhere paying less then 11 an hour doesnt have any staff. 
But cost of living is a bit high here, average house cost is 360k+ still. 
Some places in Alberta (grande prairie and fort mac) pay as much as 18 an hour for working in mcdonalds or starbucks.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

BP_redbear said:


> Still, starting out at $9.80 is a killer, especially for a guy in his 30s, married, one kid, another on the way, house, all the usual bills.


You got to be kidding me.

You're certifiably nuts. Tell me your wife makes at least twice what you do.

And in New York?? What's the sales tax up there 9? 10%?


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

Frasbee said:


> You got to be kidding me.
> 
> You're certifiably nuts. Tell me your wife makes at least twice what you do.
> 
> And in New York?? What's the sales tax up there 9? 10%?


Not kidding.
Nuts... Yes. :wallbash:
Wife work... No.
NY State tax... Unreal!
Governor is trying to scam money everywhere he can.
More gasoline tax...
Now he (and the legislature) passes new law(s) to collect tax from Native Americans selling gasoline and tobbaco on reservation lands to non-natives. 
Tax this, add a fee to that.
I just got a letter telling me I am being audited for my 2003 NY taxes!!!
They say I owe like $2000!!!
I say 'They' can go **ck themselves!!! 
2003!!! Are they kidding?!?!?!?!?!? 

Seriously Frasbee... 
Financially, short term... VERY BAD decision.
...Financially long term... GOOD decision... I hope and PRAY. :001_unsure:


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Holy cow.

I hope things go well for you. I'm breaking even now that I picked up health insurance and I'm making $2 more...single!

Are you on welfare?

Or do you just got really good credit?


----------

